# Rainbow baby tattoo



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone considering one? I have plans for quite a few tattoos after this baby.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I have a large piece for Orion, an unfinished one for Fiona (woopsie got pregnant before I got it finished!), and intend on having one for this child as well. Not a clue what though!


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm a needle wus...







But if I did get a tattoo, this would be the only reason I could think of that might motivate me past the fear!


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I've never ever wanted a tattoo.. for Dresden I've actaully thought about it though.


----------



## fazer6 (Jan 26, 2009)

Will get a portrait of isabel done on my hip, and then future babies arm and foot prints going along my front. Like a portable 'you were this small once' thing.

Also I have a stretch mark above my belly button from Isabel, so I may get that turned into a rose stalk and have a ring of roses and forgetmenots round my bellybutton (which got stretched in pregnancy and certainly needs something to 'brighten it up' now!).

Oh and needle wuss? I'm with you on that one, although all through my pregnancy I managed not to pass out at a needle once, went dizzy and the world went black and white when they put the drip in at the birth though.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SMR* 
I've never ever wanted a tattoo.. for Dresden I've actaully thought about it though.

DH says he's getting one in memory of William (it would be his first) and has even almost convinced me to get one! We should all go together.


----------



## KeyToMamasHeart (May 1, 2009)

Joel and i are getting tattoos in memory of our sweet Ruby near the end of august. pretty big, from about hip to almost knee. it's gonna be an exausting day but it's something we're looking forward to. going up my ribs i'll be getting one for Lily, just turned two and she's the light of my life.
i did one on my mom, a little baby angel over her heart. it's sweet.
i'll post pics of them after they're done








xo


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll definitely get a tattoo. I plan to have alot done and eventually will have something for all of my kiddos.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Well this wasn't my rainbow baby on earth, but I'm going to be getting a little heart incorporated into my Fiona tattoo now. *sigh*


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

we are thinking of getting a tattoo to mark this baby, after the postmortum when we find out if it was def a boy or a girl, i have thought about getting a the celtic symbol for son or daughter on the inside of my wrist,
DH thinking the same

if i finally have a rainbow baby on earth we would get something to mark that as well,
Jools


----------



## KeyToMamasHeart (May 1, 2009)

.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Both DH and I are going to be getting memorial tattoos (matching ones at that).

It's a small footprint with the letter "J" surrounding it.


----------

